# Sawing a massive black cherry



## GaSawmiller (Mar 8, 2013)

So there is a massive black cherry tree on my property that is dying. No one knows how old it is but it was there sixty years ago when my grandfather moved on to the land. We have decided to take it down before it falls and saw it. So my question: What is the best way to saw this tree? No one seems to have the same opinion and this is too great of a tree not to be done right. 

I cant wait to see whats inside!! Ill get pictures up once we have taken it down. Sorry I dont have any yet


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 8, 2013)

No pics yet???.... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 8, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> No pics yet???.... :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:



Sorry I didn't think to take any last time I was down there. We should be taking it down in the next week. Ill get some up.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2013)

not a sawyer but cherry seems easy. Does not seem to matter it is always nice!!!!!!!!! No pics-it has been an hour since you posted the thread- Dern youngsters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
PS: just in case- I am kidding.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 8, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> So there is a massive black cherry tree on my property that is dying. No one knows how old it is but it was there sixty years ago when my grandfather moved on to the land. We have decided to take it down before it falls and saw it. So my question: What is the best way to saw this tree? No one seems to have the same opinion and this is too great of a tree not to be done right.
> 
> I cant wait to see whats inside!! Ill get pictures up once we have taken it down. Sorry I dont have any yet



Depends on what you want to get out of it doesn't it. Slabs for big bark included tables!!!!??? 

Or challenge your self and do some quarter sawn for furniture


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 8, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> not a sawyer but cherry seems easy. Does not seem to matter it is always nice!!!!!!!!! No pics-it has been an hour since you posted the thread- Dern youngsters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> PS: just in case- I am kidding.



No offense taken. If it weren't dark I'd walk out there and take one. I feel bad for posting this without a pic! To all; it was a horrible thing, may you all one day forgive me!:dash2: :wacko1:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 8, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> So there is a massive black cherry tree on my property that is dying. No one knows how old it is but it was there sixty years ago when my grandfather moved on to the land. We have decided to take it down before it falls and saw it. So my question: What is the best way to saw this tree? No one seems to have the same opinion and this is too great of a tree not to be done right.
> 
> I cant wait to see whats inside!! Ill get pictures up once we have taken it down. Sorry I dont have any yet



Depends on whether you a spinner or a flat head. Us spinners think all that flat stock is a waste of good turning blanks, and the flat guys point to our huge piles of shavings on the floor and start speaking in percentages 
I would look to do both - Put a picture up and pose the question to Kevin. He is really good at getting the least waste out of a log


----------



## Mandolin (Mar 8, 2013)

A cherry that big will more than likely have a few doty spots in it. I've never sawed a big one that didn't have a few. When I'm sawing cherry, I go for the best face. If I hit a doty place, I turn the log 1/4 turn and try to put the spot on the edge of the board. I do the same when I find a knot. I know it is a lot of turning, but later on, when the wood is dried and ready to use, you will be glad you did it. Also, make sure you paint the log ends as soon as you can after cutting the tree down, 'cause cherry will split during drying. A lot of people pay high prices for a log end sealant, but, as for me, a good, thick enamel paint will work just as good. Hope this helps.


----------



## GaSawmiller (Mar 9, 2013)

Mandolin said:


> A cherry that big will more than likely have a few doty spots in it. I've never sawed a big one that didn't have a few. When I'm sawing cherry, I go for the best face. If I hit a doty place, I turn the log 1/4 turn and try to put the spot on the edge of the board. I do the same when I find a knot. I know it is a lot of turning, but later on, when the wood is dried and ready to use, you will be glad you did it. Also, make sure you paint the log ends as soon as you can after cutting the tree down, 'cause cherry will split during drying. A lot of people pay high prices for a log end sealant, but, as for me, a good, thick enamel paint will work just as good. Hope this helps.



It does thanks. I just started using paint a couple weeks ago per someone else's suggestion and so far it works fine.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 9, 2013)

GaSawmiller said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > not a sawyer but cherry seems easy. Does not seem to matter it is always nice!!!!!!!!! No pics-it has been an hour since you posted the thread- Dern youngsters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
> ...



We just might if you're lucky maybe, if you post good pics, all will be forgiven.


----------

